
The Mathematician and the Mystic: André and Simone Weil - objections
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-mathematician-and-the-mystic
======
burntoutfire
A friend of mine is reading a a lot of Simone Weil, and quoting her ofen to
me. She really seems like a kind of figure we don't have nearly enough of in
our contemporary intellectual life.

~~~
a9h74j
This quote of hers flashed in my mind, perhaps in response to your
observation:

"To make room in the budget for the eternal is not in the spirit of the age."

